# The Science Fiction Art Thread



## Idris2002 (Aug 2, 2017)

What it says on the tin.

To start with:







"Painting by Angus McKie for Clark Dalton's The Thrall Of Hypno."


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> What it says on the tin.
> 
> To start with:
> 
> ...


got that on the cover of an anthology of h.g. wells' novels.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2017)

I like chris foss.. Had a big book of his once but it got lost in a move

some (jodorowsky) dune concept art, heres a spice hauler:





spic pirates:










if the style seems familiar its ccos foss did loads and loads of sci fi book covers


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2017)

Chesley Bonestell:


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2017)

Always loved Gigers art for Alien


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2017)

do androids dream of electric sheep?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Always loved Gigers art for Alien


both giger and foss worked on jdorowsky's dune:


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> both giger and foss worked on jdorowsky's dune:



I think I enjoyed the documentary on that much more than the actual dune film.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 2, 2017)

Anthony Scime










Syd Mead




Orang Utan said:


> Chelse Bonestell:


   Chesley


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2017)

cover for A Reynold's Redemption Ark by Chris Moore

chris moore also does covers for the SF Masterworks run. Here is a tatooed sci fi phil mitchell:






for Bester's 'Stars My Destination'


----------



## lefteri (Aug 2, 2017)

John Harris is up there with the best I reckon


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2017)

art used for leigh brackett's sea-kings of mars, but its title is parlainth by les edwards


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 2, 2017)

Skylab (this one was real, as older posters will remember):


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2017)

one day I plan to get a poster done of this (its a good story as well)


----------



## Idaho (Aug 2, 2017)

Nasa have a load of free spoof space tourism posters they commissioned for an exhibition. There are some really nice ones. Going to get some printed up and framed later this year. 





Space Tourism Posters


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2017)

Amazing Psychedelic Vintage Norwegian Sci-Fi Book Covers

Really takes me back to my childhood when I first fell in love with sci-fi.


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2017)

One of my favourites, from 1922


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)

TruXta said:


> Amazing Psychedelic Vintage Norwegian Sci-Fi Book Covers
> 
> Really takes me back to my childhood when I first fell in love with sci-fi.


Those are really cool, thanks for that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2017)

nueromancer got some good covers:


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 3, 2017)

I'd wager a couple of artists on this thread may have been inspired to pick up a pencil by Frank Hampson ...


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


>


not the best one from that artist. He did Dune, Messiah and Children of and thats the one I count as an all time fave:





they came as part of a boxed trilogy. I have the books but not the box


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)

Just to complete the set:






Do publishers still do the 'trilogy in a box' thing?


----------



## Borp (Aug 3, 2017)

The jodorowsky documentary is brilliant.

Poster's pretty good too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Do publishers still do the 'trilogy in a box' thing?


and boxed series. Shelf downstairs has the boxed roal dahl collection (mine) some boxed harry potter (not mine).


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2017)

Borp said:


> The jodorowsky documentary is brilliant.
> 
> Poster's pretty good too.
> 
> View attachment 112725


Jagger was going to be in his version. Instead Lynch gave us sting. What a swizz


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 3, 2017)

is that poster by Moebius ? 

Zee French have some sublime & extremely influential imaginative artists as showcased in the magazine Metal Hurlant ( cribbed by Heavy Metal & most post 1980 Hollywood sci-fi films )


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Idaho (Aug 3, 2017)

Love the Moebius stuff. Delirious fantasy sf.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah moebius wins this thread, surely


----------



## Indeliblelink (Aug 3, 2017)

Robert T. McCall


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 3, 2017)

I love some of the covers on Ian M Banks' novels. My favourite is the first one, Consider Phlebas. There are some other great covers but the reason I love this one is because when I first  picked up the book thinking about reading it, I had no idea what the hell the picture was meant to be. Turned out it's a scene from the story, and the blue thing is an Orbital ring made from superdense material. 14million miles around IIRC.

So then I started to love the picture more from the scale it shows, than from the level of detail.

Anyway:


----------



## Idaho (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 3, 2017)

Also, the cover of Somewhere in Time by Iron Maiden. They've always had great cover art and I know this isn't a book, but in it there are a few nods to the sci-fi influences...


----------



## Indeliblelink (Aug 3, 2017)

Josh Kirby




Ascension





Adoration of the Imag


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Also, the cover of Somewhere in Time by Iron Maiden. They've always had great cover art and I know this isn't a book, but in it there are dozens of nods to sci-fi influences...


No one said it had to be book covers. Derek Hook is a legend. Self taught apparently.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)

TruXta said:


> No one said it had to be book covers. Derek Hook is a legend. Self taught apparently.


Agreed!


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 3, 2017)

What?!  No Frank Frazetta?


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 4, 2017)

hot air baboon said:


> Anthony Scime



Ooh - that looks remarkably like an actual deep state drone as per this -

Apparently there is a number printed on the last piece of the thickest 'arm' that when googled went to some obscure NASA archive - wasn't much info -


----------



## TruXta (Aug 4, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> What?!  No Frank Frazetta?


That's not sci-fi is it? I love Frank but...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 4, 2017)

TruXta said:


> That's not sci-fi is it? I love Frank but...



It's the cover for one of the Edgar Rice Burroughs John Carter of Mars series books.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 4, 2017)

TruXta said:


> That's not sci-fi is it? I love Frank but...


Isn't it only an Anglophone thing, to separate sci-fi and fantasy? Or maybe you have the same separation in Norway. . .


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 4, 2017)

Gliding over Mars:


----------



## TruXta (Aug 4, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> It's the cover for one of the Edgar Rice Burroughs John Carter of Mars series books.


 my bad. I didn't spot the gun


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 4, 2017)

TruXta said:


> my bad. I didn't spot the gun


Is Moorcock's Warlord of the Air sci-fi or fantasy? It is alternate history, but it combines technological marvels (or what would have been marvels in the era it purports to have been written) with fantasy tropes. . .


----------



## TruXta (Aug 4, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Isn't it only an Anglophone thing, to separate sci-fi and fantasy? Or maybe you have the same separation in Norway. . .


Dunno. There's a fairly well established term that covers all of the genres but I've always assumed that most people do see them as different.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 4, 2017)

Let's save the definitional debate for a separate thread


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Aug 4, 2017)

Some Dean Ellis cover art


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## a_chap (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## kropotkin (Aug 6, 2017)

Idaho said:


> Nasa have a load of free spoof space tourism posters they commissioned for an exhibition. There are some really nice ones. Going to get some printed up and framed later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got that on my sons' wall


----------



## a_chap (Aug 6, 2017)

I used to love the artwork on the covers of science fiction novels as a child but I was always puzzled why it rarely had anything to do with the storyline.

When I get home I'll try to dig out some of my old books and scan them


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 6, 2017)

The Fraz is surely the quintessential fantasy artist & I bow to no-one in my grokking of his expertly imagined axe-toting Vikings and their mightily bulging thews ( whatever they are ) but his science fiction is a bit....is naff a bit unfair....its pretty obvious he really just wants to stick Conan with a big sword in the middle of this one & had to re-do the top half into Raquel Welch with a ray-gun


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## A380 (Nov 5, 2017)

I used to* love these books. Basically compendiums of  SF cover art with some narrative. There were others like Space Wrecks and Starliners but they seem much rarer.


* Still do really....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2017)

TruXta said:


> No one said it had to be book covers. Derek Hook is a legend. Self taught apparently.


Riggs. Derek Riggs.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 18, 2017)

I like the one above partly because the Sister of Battle isn't portrayed as having ridiculous boob plates on her armour.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 18, 2017)

More (not SW though) where this came from:

John Berkey


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## hot air baboon (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 19, 2017)

.


----------



## hot air baboon (Dec 19, 2017)

I see your point


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 19, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Also, the cover of Somewhere in Time by Iron Maiden. They've always had great cover art and I know this isn't a book, but in it there are a few nods to the sci-fi influences...



Full album here:


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## no-no (Jan 9, 2018)

I found this recently, by John Schoenherr. I'm certain I've seen this or something very similar in an animated movie at some point. Anyone recognise it?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 9, 2018)

Great thread. Reminds me that a lot of SF used _different_ artwork for each edition or for overseas editions (well, actually, I don't know that, it's an impression from when I used to read more SF).  Maybe like other genre fictions there was a need to refresh things in what were crowded markets?


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 3, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Great thread. Reminds me that a lot of SF used _different_ artwork for each edition or for overseas editions (well, actually, I don't know that, it's an impression from when I used to read more SF).  Maybe like other genre fictions there was a need to refresh things in what were crowded markets?


Sounds right. I've also seen cover art from the 70s recycled for completely different books.


----------



## hot air baboon (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 9, 2018)

no-no said:


> I found this recently, by John Schoenherr. I'm certain I've seen this or something very similar in an animated movie at some point. Anyone recognise it?


Thats the cover of the book Herod Men. My brother probably still has it with about 300 others of the genre.


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 18, 2018)

Tumblr


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Idaho (Oct 18, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


>


We were promised this and instead we have social media and mountains of waste plastic.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Reno (Oct 18, 2018)

While the execution of the special effects left something to be desired, I’ve always enjoyed the 70s "disco toga party" future of Logan‘s Run.


 
Concept art for 2001


----------



## a_chap (Oct 18, 2018)

I read the novel "Logan's run" when I was 12 or 13 and thought it was brilliant; one of the few books I've read which I genuinely didn't want to put down.

The subsequent film and TV series, by contrast, were absolute fucking shite - disco toga parties and all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 18, 2018)

brief jenny agutter nudity tho


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 18, 2018)

Still have this boxed up somewhere


----------



## InfoBurner (Oct 18, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


>





I'll raise ya! Love a bit of Bisley...


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 18, 2018)

InfoBurner said:


> I'll raise ya! Love a bit of Bisley...
> 
> View attachment 149922



I appreciate his talent and really loved his work on _The Horned God_ but yeah, his _ABC Warriors_ stuff was excellent. Usually b&w, iirc?


----------



## InfoBurner (Oct 18, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> I appreciate his talent and really loved his work on _The Horned God_ but yeah, his _ABC Warriors_ stuff was excellent. Usually b&w, iirc?



Aye ABC warriors was Bisley's first foray into comics, and it was  b&w ink work, with some awesome crosshatching. What a debut. 
Made his name with The Horned God (Acrylics with airbrushing) and had his first Jack Daniels burnout a couple of years later.

But the guy that you posted, Kev O'Neil, he was the one that really twisted my teenage brain with his work on Nemesis. A 2000ad legend.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 20, 2018)

The above cityscapes made me think of the Underground City from the War of the Worlds album...






The page that's on has the others too, fantastic drawings.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 20, 2018)

Just got these posters delivered, but the courier bent to tube and damaged them .. Then delivered them "by mistake" a few doors down... So the neighbour brought them round. Naughty. 

This one is landscape:
 
This one is portrait :

 

They are both 961 x 843mm and have a slight wrinkle running across them. Anyone want them? The company are sending me replacements. I'll put this on the urban free cycle board.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 21, 2018)

I like the art from the future by the collaboration called Frank Moth.
(Born in 2014) 
Digital collage...


----------



## Reno (Oct 21, 2018)

a_chap said:


> I read the novel "Logan's run" when I was 12 or 13 and thought it was brilliant; one of the few books I've read which I genuinely didn't want to put down.
> 
> The subsequent film and TV series, by contrast, were absolute fucking shite - disco toga parties and all.


I read the first novel in my mid teens after I caught the film. It’s completely different from the book, the film only retains the central premise. Lots of sex in the novel as far as I remember, it was the raciest thing I’d read at that point.

I like the movie’s first half, but it becomes a bore when they leave the domed city.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 21, 2018)

Target had a fair few decent covers until a period in the early 80s when they started using boring stills from the series

Good:







Not good:


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2018)

I noticed that a lot of the target covers have very grumpy looking doctors on them


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 21, 2018)

Not so much grumpy, more of a looney tunes vibe to this one


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2018)

You what mate?

You looking at my scarf funny?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 24, 2018)

Found this while looking for stuff for the 1978 thread


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 27, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Target had a fair few decent covers until a period in the early 80s when they started using boring stills from the series
> 
> Good:
> 
> ...


Just bought  the visitation, very dull cover


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 27, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I like chris foss.. Had a big book of his once but it got lost in a move
> 
> some (jodorowsky) dune concept art, heres a spice hauler:
> 
> ...




Have some of those


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 27, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> Just to complete the set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



I have those but the box disintergrated long ago......they're a bit tatty now..........to be fair i've had them a really long time and they have been read over and over again


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 27, 2018)

just to say i'm talking about the actual books rather than prints etc


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 27, 2018)

One of my faves....


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 29, 2018)

you'd think health & safety would have insisted on some railings round those terraces


----------



## Chz (Oct 29, 2018)

no-no said:


> I found this recently, by John Schoenherr. I'm certain I've seen this or something very similar in an animated movie at some point. Anyone recognise it?


Reminds me of _Nausicaa_'s God Warriors. Creepy.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 17, 2018)

Weird covers for Philip K. Dick novels:

33 of the Weirdest Philip K. Dick Covers We Could Find


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 6, 2018)

Just a few things I remember reading, years ago.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## hot air baboon (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2019)

Indeliblelink said:


> Found this while looking for stuff for the 1978 thread
> View attachment 150554


Possibly same universe as this?


----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Possibly same universe as this?



Ah yes, here we go. . .


----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## no-no (Jul 24, 2019)

Chz said:


> Reminds me of _Nausicaa_'s God Warriors. Creepy.



Ah yes, that's what I was thinking of


----------



## no-no (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 19, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman , DotCommunist 

Plenty of sci-fi art in this one:

The Encyclopedia Of Science Fiction - Consultant Editor Robert Holdstock (Starbrite) : Starbrite : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 15, 2019)

Just Dicking around.


----------



## Reno (Jan 1, 2020)

The great Syd Mead died on the 30th Dezember, best known for his concept art for films like Blade Runner, Aliens and Tron.

Syd Mead, Designer for 'Blade Runner,' 'Alien,' 'Star Trek,' Dead at 86






...none of the obituaries I've read know the difference between Alien and Aliens though.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 20, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Plenty of sci-fi art in this one:
> 
> The Encyclopedia Of Science Fiction - Consultant Editor Robert Holdstock (Starbrite) : Starbrite : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


I just bought this recently off eBay:



Lots of cool art as well as information about different tropes and themes in sci-fi.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2020)

Just spotted on a Baffler article:


----------



## Idris2002 (May 20, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I just bought this recently off eBay:
> 
> View attachment 213658
> 
> Lots of cool art as well as information about different tropes and themes in sci-fi.


I had that as a kid - probably at an age when it wasn't age-appropriate. . . 

Anyway, I read it to the point of disintegration and years later got a replacement off the interwebs (which is currently in storage).


----------



## fishfinger (May 20, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> Just spotted on a Baffler article:


Looks like someone is carrying one of the new mac pros on their back


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 20, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Looks like someone is carrying one of the new mac pros on their back


That's what it is. A metaphor for a monkey on your back.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 20, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


>


Oh my dog, it's full of stars.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 12, 2021)

Substack guy with a strong set of words and pictures about sci-fi cover art:









						Retro Sci-Fi Art | Adam Rowe | Substack
					

All the research on '60-'80s science fiction art you never knew you needed. Click to read Retro Sci-Fi Art, by Adam Rowe, a Substack publication with thousands of readers.




					adamrowe.substack.com
				




Anyone who's enjoyed this thread should have a look at this one.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 12, 2021)

Chz said:


> Reminds me of _Nausicaa_'s God Warriors. Creepy.


The Nausicaa manga is a fucking journey.

I like the anime plenty enough  but it's  like  the hobbit next to the  lord of the rings and the silmarillion combined.

Kinda brutal too if i remember right.


----------



## butcher (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## butcher (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## butcher (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## butcher (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 12, 2021)

scan from one i found in my loft


----------

